# Couple pics from Ottawa show



## orchideya (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Ruli (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice photos! Thanks!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for showing those lovely pics!!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## orchideya (Apr 22, 2012)

No problem. Here are some more:


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 22, 2012)

Very nice!

thanks for sharing!


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 22, 2012)

thats great thanks


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 22, 2012)

great photos!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks like it was a great show!


----------



## orchideya (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you! Yes, it was, not as big as Montreal, but still very nice.


----------



## Dido (Apr 27, 2012)

thanks for sharing the pics with us


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice!

Paphman910


----------

